# Aires guides have arrived ready for dispatch



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

The 2006 Aires de services guides have arrived. Anyone wishing to order one now will receive it within 3-4 days of order.

http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/33/products_id/107

Cost is £6.00 inc VAT + P&P


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi Dave

Ordered it!

Rapide561


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Dave

Any chance of despatching mine PDQ as we leave for France Friday am. I'm happy to pay any increased mail costs


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

bump!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Any chance of despatching mine PDQ as we leave for France Friday am. I'm happy to pay any increased mail costs


Sending it 1st class in 1/2 hr Pete so should get it by Thursday


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Dave


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

Ordered mine about six weeks ago still has not arrived!!

they say they have run out but they took my money!!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thx John for your comments, we did send the book along with the other 74 copies that were dispatched.

We do not have any control over Royal Mail unfortunately.

out of 75 copies 3 went astray due to post, all will be replaced at our expense when the next batch arrives in.

Sorry there is nothing else that can be done. I can simply refund you if that would be preferable ?


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

When will the new lot be in as I need it for the end of this month ??


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well that is debatable John, the distributor in France has really messed me (And other suppliers) around.

I cant say hand on heart that they will be here as they have already given me multiple deadlines that have overrun.

I can give you a refund now, and if they do arrive in time to despatch one i will let you know and you can simply re-order and i will send them out straight away ??


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

do you have any in stock we go to france on 24/7 
thanks


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

yes plenty of stock in Majvs


----------

